# New Yorkers, our shelters need help



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

http://wcbstv.com/local/nyc.animal.control.2.1531910.html

http://www.nycacc.org/donate.htm
I know, times are tough. Every lit bit helps.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kerry
Saw this on the news the other night. Planning on making a donation. How much more can these poor pets endure? :smcry:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I know, honey. I keep thinking whatever it is they're eating is their last supper.
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You bet!! I'll send a donation tomorrow, and keep the shelter in my prayers.

God Bless the wee souls. 

Breaks my heart. The suffering never ends. I so want it to stop, Kerry.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I made a donation today, Ker. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you, my friends. I love you.
xoxoxoxo


----------

